# Beards and ratings, tips, etc



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Do you have a beard or clean shaven? 

Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.

Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I have have kind of this going on, (just the mustache and beard, not the hair) a few ladies in their mid 50's have commented on how they like it, can't say anyone has been negative toward it. No plans to shave it to see if it makes a difference. But you never know, I may wake up tomorrow and shave it off.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

I have the 5 o'clock shadow thing 24/7. But it's kept sharp around the edges.. I've noticed when I wear a regular tee-shirt and shorts, I get comments about.. Oh, shorts.. I noticed less tips.. I will change it up with a button down springish shirt with shorts, no difference really.. I considered trying the clean shaven look, but I look like I'm 20yo and not 48.. I don't like it and I decided I'm going to dress and look how I like.. I did notice when I'm freshly cut versus longer hair, tips seem a bit better.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I've noticed people saying "thank you for being well groomed and tidy about your car". Ive always kept my hair cut and facial hair trimmed. Not for tips, but for me to simply look good and clean. I've seen drivers who look like they just got out of bed, I'm like geez...

I get tips on mostly every ride. I do believe keeping yourself(and car) looking presentable will help you A LOT


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I've noticed people saying "thank you for being well groomed and tidy about your car". Ive always kept my hair cut and facial hair trimmed. Not for tips, but for me to simply look good and clean. I've seen drivers who look like they just got out of bed, I'm like geez...
> 
> I get tips on mostly every ride. I do believe keeping yourself(and car) looking presentable will help you A LOT


Wow, they actually comment on being well groomed.. What the @@@ is wrong with people. Riders literally think you should conform to their preconceived notion of how a "taxi" driver should look.. I've actually had people in DC say, why do you do something like this..


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Haven’t noticed a difference between being clean shaven and a one week stubble.


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

Lol looking presentable and having a clean car isnt asking for much. I take it as a compliment. Dont you want to look presentable?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

If you have a beard just make sure there's not stuff hanging around in it. If you are going for the stubbly look make sure the rest of you doesn't look like you've just rolled out of bed. 

And there you have my unsolicited $0.02 :roflmao:


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Lol looking presentable and having a clean car isnt asking for much. I take it as a compliment. Dont you want to look presentable?


Yes of course.. I guess I interpret the comment about being well groomed differently.. Would they say that to their own office Co worker? Would they say it to their kids school teacher? How about to their doctor? Bet if their trash man was clean and presentable, they would say it to them.

It's the meaning behind it.. They believe taxi drivers are all dirty losers... Basically they are saying, thank God, we got lucky with someone clean. It's actually insulting.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

For many decades I sported a short but full face beard.
For those who have never worn one -- it takes more effort to trim and keep a beard neat that it does to just shave.

I shaved it off when it turned white. um, I mean, natural blonde.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.


I can't speak with regard to tips, but I have noticed that I get pulled over for "random" additional screening at places that have security (airports, border crossings, national monuments, etc.) much less often when I am clean shaven than when I have a beard.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> View attachment 314350


Is that Jeff Bridges? If so, he's still sexy even with that odd goatee.

I've never been able to grow a beard. But I'm not a man, so that's good.

Five o'clock shadows are the sexiest on a man.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I've driven with a goatee, with a nicely groomed beard, and with a Santa Claus beard. No comments on it at all. No difference in ratings that I can see.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Do you have a beard or clean shaven?
> 
> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.
> 
> Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


In my opinion, one with a beard, looks dignified and to be respected.
That's why I always tip those female drivers who have one!


----------



## forrest m (Feb 21, 2019)

I like the hillbilly mountain man West Virginia type of beards when clean and well-kept, and not accompanied by long hairy side burns. It takes work to maintain a long beard that is clean and not straggley and dirty, so kudos go to those guys who do it.

On he other hand, I don't like when guys have that 90 degree angle shave around their jawline with either a maintained shadow or shortbeard - I think it makes a guy look sketchy and superficial.

A small goatee that isnt too square or too pointy is nice.

I don't like mustaches so much unless there are beards to go with them. I don't think I would ever kiss a guy with a mustache.... LOL.


----------



## Philly215 (Feb 5, 2019)

I have a short beard. I always keep myself well groomed. I usually dress in t-shirt and basketball shorts while wearing a hat. I still get tips and my rating remains high. I don’t think it really matters if you have a beard or not. Just keep yourself clean and presentable, you should be fine.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

forrest m said:


> I don't like mustaches so much unless there are beards to go with them. I don't think I would ever kiss a guy with a mustache.... LOL.


Tom Selleck was one of the few who could pull off the stash. He was so sexy as Magnum PI and on Friends.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I've driven with a goatee, with a nicely groomed beard, *and with a Santa Claus beard*. No comments on it at all. No difference in ratings that I can see.


Well if you decide to grow it long again we'll add an extra Z to your screen name:


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> For many decades I sported a short but full face beard.
> *For those who have never worn one -- it takes more effort to trim and keep a beard neat that it does to just shave.*
> 
> I shaved it off when it turned white. um, I mean, natural blonde.


Lol this. The millenial beard craze, to look older and more mature, hide a weak chin, whatever... comes at a high maintenance cost.

Hipsters put so much work into looking like they don't care about their appearance.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Well if you decide to grow it long again we'll add an extra Z to your screen name:


And if you want the ZZ Top look, might as well try Cousin It. Now that's a sexy guy. ?


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Invisible said:


> Tom Selleck was one of the few who could pull off the stash. He was so sexy as Magnum PI and on Friends.


And still rockin' it today as NYPD commissioner Reagan:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> Wow, they actually comment on being well groomed.. What the @@@ is wrong with people. Riders literally think you should conform to their preconceived notion of how a "taxi" driver should look.. I've actually had people in DC say, why do you do something like this..


Check back again with the similar or a new thread on the same topic in a year or 2. Both companies might survive for another 2 years because of the ipo cash injection. By that time, I bet 90% people change their mind how they look for this extremely low pay job. This should be anyones least worry issue. No matter how many fancy terms you give to this rideshare business, it's actually "a taxi service".


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

*sigh*


----------



## swathdiver (Apr 18, 2019)

MHR said:


> If you have a beard just make sure there's not stuff hanging around in it.


What do you mean? I always keep some beef jerky in mine for a snack later on!


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

swathdiver said:


> What do you mean? I always keep some beef jerky in mine for a snack later on!


This....THIS!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

MHR said:


> *sigh*


Sam still looking sexy as well as Tom in Blue Bloods.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RideshareUSA said:


> In my opinion, one with a beard, looks dignified and to be respected.
> That's why I always tip those female drivers who have one!


LMAO !


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

All guys who wear beards think they look *****in'! 99% of them are wrong.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive had a thick but trimmed and neat beard for the last several years.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I sport a mountain man beard. Haven’t shaved, trimmed or any maintenance in months. I also wear T-shirt’s and shorts with sandals. Tips keep rolling in.


----------



## DevilShoez (May 5, 2018)

If we cant refuse a pax because of their destination, then pax shouldn't be able to rate/tip discriminate us because of our glorious, manly, and necessary facial works of art.

Bearded warriors, to HQ WE MARCH!!


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER (Apr 19, 2019)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I've noticed people saying "thank you for being well groomed and tidy about your car". Ive always kept my hair cut and facial hair trimmed. Not for tips, but for me to simply look good and clean. I've seen drivers who look like they just got out of bed, I'm like geez...
> 
> I get tips on mostly every ride. I do believe keeping yourself(and car) looking presentable will help you A LOT


 so dressing professionally wil help with tips? i always wear my gym clothes after the gym? should i wear more professional clothes?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> LMAO !
> View attachment 314415


She looks better with beard ?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Men's beards carry more harmful germs than dog fur: study *
By Hannah Sparks
April 15, 2019 | 9:54am | Updated

"The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur," says professor Andreas Gutzeit of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Men's beards carry more harmful germs than dog fur: study *
> By Hannah Sparks
> April 15, 2019 | 9:54am | Updated


Learned a new word: pogonophobia


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*And my wife had to ask why I gave her a $100 Estitician gift certificate for our anniversary.*


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Been rocking a goatee since 18. Glasses, moobs, double chin are new additions. Hair has been kept short most of my life but is spotty in a few places.

My service is what I receive tips for. I've looked frumpy at times but have gone above and beyond with a nice tip as a reward.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Z129 said:


> Learned a new word: pogonophobia


I did just learn a new word. Thanks


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

This forum is hilarious ? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a van ****. When it gets too long and pointy, I cut it down, then start growing it again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I get tips on mostly every ride.


You get tips on most rides, or you get tips on every ride. There is no "mostly every ride"; this makes no sense.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Tom Selleck was one of the few who could pull off the stash. He was so sexy as Magnum PI and on Friends.


Yup, buttsqueezer shorts and a Ferrari will do that for a man!


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Do you have a beard or clean shaven?
> 
> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.
> 
> Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


The old days of Clean Car - Bottled Water - Mints - Opening Doors - Are Long Gone!

When Uber Starts Respecting The Drivers & Paying US Real Wages, Then By All Means Spruce Things Up a Little!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> so dressing professionally wil help with tips? i always wear my gym clothes after the gym? should i wear more professional clothes?


Not surprised. I dress like I plan on being seen and judged in public: smart business casual. You wear sweaty gym cloths and wonder why ya dont get tips.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> Wow, they actually comment on being well groomed.. What the @@@ is wrong with people. Riders literally think you should conform to their preconceived notion of how a "taxi" driver should look.. I've actually had people in DC say, why do you do something like this..


If your face and hair are all wild and woolly, then you're driving and your personality are likely to be sloppy as well. It's just an indicator.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Men's beards carry more harmful germs than dog fur: study *
> By Hannah Sparks
> April 15, 2019 | 9:54am | Updated
> 
> "The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur," says professor Andreas Gutzeit of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic.


Are these the same researchers that assert a dogs tongue is cleaner than a human? I don't know any humans who lick their butt.



Benjamin M said:


> View attachment 314508


Ben,

You look a little scared. Did your last pax look like this?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Are these the same researchers that assert a dogs tongue is cleaner than a human? I don't know any humans who lick their butt.
> 
> 
> Ben,
> ...


Some humans do lick butts.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Some humans do lick butts.


I meant their own butts.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I meant their own butts.


Whats the difference between butts? At least I know where my butts been, who knows where other butts have been!!!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I get tips on mostly every ride.


I don't believe this.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Some humans do lick butts.


They gotta clean it out first though. Nothing worse than a dirty booty.


----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

I have a handlebar stache, full sleeve, and 7 other tatts on my arms and legs. I wear Dickies, a clean t-shirt or short sleeve button down, Vans, and socks...NO flops when driving. I also have a 4.98 rating after 500 plus rides, but I am well spoken and drive safe. I get luggage for my pax, especially ladies, and I keep my car very clean.

I think it really comes down to likeability. You either are likeable, or you're not. There are also the social phenomenons that play into humans meeting and interacting with each other. Do you speak well? Are you dumb? In a bad mood all the time? Play music that hurts the ears? Shower daily? These ALL play a part in impressions on the person riding on your car. Be kind. It goes a long way.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

BBslider001 said:


> I have a handlebar stache, full sleeve, and 7 other tatts on my arms and legs. I wear Dickies, a clean t-shirt or short sleeve button down, Vans, and socks...NO flops when driving. I also have a 4.98 rating after 500 plus rides, but I am well spoken and drive safe. I get luggage for my pax, especially ladies, and I keep my car very clean.
> 
> I think it really comes down to likeability. You either are likeable, or you're not. There is also the social phenomenons that play into humans meeting and interacting with each other. Do you speak well? Are you dumb? In a bad mood all the time? Play music that hurts the ears? Shower daily? These ALL play a part in impressions on the person riding on your car. Be kind. It goes a long way.


Wait for the shill, good ANT, or works for Uber comments in 3...............2.................1................


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Well i have heard i look east African....and i have a scruffy beard....so most middle age Fox news pax look at me at first like "you darn muslim terrorist"....but once they hear my NC all American accent usually the tension is eased and i get a tip and a five star 99 percent of the time


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I don't know any humans who lick their butt.


You need to learn a little more about


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You need to learn a little more about
> View attachment 314595


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Are these the same researchers that assert a dogs tongue is cleaner than a human? I don't know any humans who lick their butt.
> 
> 
> Ben,
> ...


I was in the airport queue questioning life decisions ?


----------



## Aw Jeez (Jul 13, 2015)

People are always looking for absolutes: "Will wearing a beard decrease my tip-ability?" "Will I get better ratings if I dress nicer?" Answer: Yes! And No! And Maybe!

As BBslider says, just be friggin' friendly! And don't drive like a maniac. People will rate (and tip) you on their _overall_ impression of you. It's usually never just one singular thing. Personally I don't like beards, but I would overlook that if the driver didn't have any negative issues during the ride. But people are weird. They sometimes pick up on the tiniest of cues...personal prejudices...things that might set them off. Usually there is nothing you can do about these. It's the passenger's issue, not yours.

But if you look and dress like a slob, and don't get out to help them load their luggage at the airport, and drive like a madman to their destination, you can expect less-than-stellar ratings and tips. For some of you...the ones with little or no self-respect...it doesn't matter. For the rest of us, it does.


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Do you have a beard or clean shaven?
> 
> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.
> 
> Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


I had a full bushy beard when I started. Shaved to a trimmed goatee. Didn't notice a difference in ratings but sexual harassment from drunk females definitely increased lol.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

ABQuber said:


> I had a full bushy beard when I started. Shaved to a trimmed goatee. Didn't notice a difference in ratings but sexual harassment from drunk females definitely increased lol.


Only the drunk ones? Lol


----------



## ABQuber (Jan 30, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Only the drunk ones? Lol


Sadly, yes. I'm only attractive enough to harass when the beer goggles come on ?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ABQuber said:


> Sadly, yes. I'm only attractive enough to harass when the beer goggles come on ?


Decades ago, I had a bumper sticker that said no one is ugly at 2am.?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

As a driver, my chin and lip were always hair-free.

As an occasional rider, I do have to say I would not complain if Jason Mamoa was my Uber driver, with or without beard. With or without tats. Preferably without shirt, but I wouldn't complain if he wore a tight one.... too much. ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> *Men's beards carry more harmful germs than dog fur: study *
> By Hannah Sparks
> April 15, 2019 | 9:54am | Updated
> 
> "The researchers found a significantly higher bacterial load in specimens taken from the men's beards compared with the dogs' fur," says professor Andreas Gutzeit of Switzerland's Hirslanden Clinic.


Well
Dogs Lick their fur !

Do people Lick their beards ?


----------



## Seahawk3 (Oct 5, 2016)

I have a gnarly handlebar mustache like a bond villain. I get lots of compliments my full beard and stash look like the picture


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Benjamin M said:


> Been rocking a goatee since 18. Glasses, moobs, double chin are new additions. Hair has been kept short most of my life but is spotty in a few places.
> 
> My service is what I receive tips for. I've looked frumpy at times but have gone above and beyond with a nice tip as a reward.
> 
> View attachment 314508


LMFAO


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

kdyrpr said:


> LMFAO


What's your deal? Clearly you don't like me for some reason. Anyway have a good one..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> What's your deal? Clearly you don't like me for some reason. Anyway have a good one..


Could it be because you wrote moobs, as in man boobs. I was LMAO, too. Not at you, but just how you wrote that.?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Could it be because you wrote moobs, as in man boobs. I was LMAO, too. Not at you, but just how you wrote that.?


Glad I made you laugh ?

But no, he's been following me around trolling me. Anyway..


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Glad I made you laugh ?
> 
> But no, he's been following me around trolling me. Anyway..


Well ignore your hecklers. I have them too.


----------



## ktr33z (Apr 26, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Do you have a beard or clean shaven?
> 
> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.
> 
> Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


I'm often told i resemble Bob Marley. Usually i shave not clean but close. I went a few months without driving and i wasnt shaving either. (working on a personal project at home) my 1st-day doing back I didn't bother to shave... I got my 1st one star rating and a 2day suspension for alleged drug use... just ****ing shave bro lmao


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> Dogs Lick their fur !
> 
> Do people Lick their beards ?


I think cats lick their fur. It keeps them odor free.
Dogs lick their asses, and most need at least weekly baths.

Hmmmmmmmmm...

Anyway, I prefer to go beard free myself, and it doesn't seem to affect my tips at all. ?


----------



## Baby Cakes (Sep 6, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Do you have a beard or clean shaven?
> 
> Has anyone changed their look from one to the other and noticed any difference in ratings, tips etc.
> 
> Is there a difference between a biker style beard and a neatly trimmed beard? What about other beard styles?


I often time see how far I can push how dirty i can get my car and unshaven and disheveled my appearance is. 
My rating have not changed noticeably, due in part to my decent customer service skills. 
At the end of the day we are driving a car, if we rolled in a pig sty prior to accepting a trip it would not stop us from doing the job


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

A driver at airport lot had been parking his black sedan under a tree. The top and side were covered in bird shit. I mean really covered, like a months worth of shit.

Just goes to show some drivers don't give af.

I'm thinking about getting a unique hat (something with a feather) to see if it increases tips.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Well
> Dogs Lick their fur !
> 
> Do people Lick their beards ?


 If it has donut filling on it, yes.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

After seeing julian assange get dragged out of the embassy i decided to cut my hair and shave.

I regret not looking homeless anymore


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a large beard... (comments every day about it). I have a 4.99-Lyft and 4.95-Uber

I have had people say I thought this was going to be a bad trip from looking at your profile pic but I saw your name and knew I’d be ok... pretty f-d up if you ask me...


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

Lyft-O-Maniac said:


> I have the 5 o'clock shadow thing 24/7. But it's kept sharp around the edges.. I've noticed when I wear a regular tee-shirt and shorts, I get comments about.. Oh, shorts.. I noticed less tips.. I will change it up with a button down springish shirt with shorts, no difference really.. I considered trying the clean shaven look, but I look like I'm 20yo and not 48.. I don't like it and I decided I'm going to dress and look how I like.. I did notice when I'm freshly cut versus longer hair, tips seem a bit better.


I have a 5 o'clock shadow or 2 day neatly trimmed very short beard (very dark brown) all the time. I am 5'11" 195 with an inshape muscular body , short hair and easy on the eyes I am told. Italian/mix Here in Vegas on days where I show more skin... meaning clean shorts that show my solid/hairy legs( like Abercrombie Cargo-Camo shorts) and a quality tank-top I get tipped by 9 out of 10 riders. Especially groups of women... always $5 and up to $10 many of times. Dressed and groomed like that the guys seem to be checking me out (lol) just as much and this is not about ego man. I'm very down to earth and act like a well-mannered masculine but liberal guy. I am constantly asked "So, what are you doing with the rest of your day?" by both men and women. lol ... I am working I thought.... If I wear a long sleeve or polo shirt and pants I still receive tips but there is no doubt at all that showing my body, being chill, and having a masculine clean/edgy look DEFINITELY increase my take-home.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

JasonLV23 said:


> I have a 5 o'clock shadow or 2 day neatly trimmed very short beard (very dark brown) all the time. I am 5'11" 195 with an inshape muscular body , short hair and easy on the eyes I am told. Italian/mix Here in Vegas on days where I show more skin... meaning clean shorts that show my solid/hairy legs( like Abercrombie Cargo-Camo shorts) and a quality tank-top I get tipped by 9 out of 10 riders. Especially groups of women... always $5 and up to $10 many of times. Dressed and groomed like that the guys seem to be checking me out (lol) just as much and this is not about ego man. I'm very down to earth and act like a well-mannered masculine but liberal guy. I am constantly asked "So, what are you doing with the rest of your day?" by both men and women. lol ... I am working I thought.... If I wear a long sleeve or polo shirt and pants I still receive tips but there is no doubt at all that showing my body, being chill, and having a masculine clean/edgy look DEFINITELY increase my take-home.


Sex sells. Always has, always will.


----------



## Lyft-O-Maniac (Aug 18, 2018)

JasonLV23 said:


> I have a 5 o'clock shadow or 2 day neatly trimmed very short beard (very dark brown) all the time. I am 5'11" 195 with an inshape muscular body , short hair and easy on the eyes I am told. Italian/mix Here in Vegas on days where I show more skin... meaning clean shorts that show my solid/hairy legs( like Abercrombie Cargo-Camo shorts) and a quality tank-top I get tipped by 9 out of 10 riders. Especially groups of women... always $5 and up to $10 many of times. Dressed and groomed like that the guys seem to be checking me out (lol) just as much and this is not about ego man. I'm very down to earth and act like a well-mannered masculine but liberal guy. I am constantly asked "So, what are you doing with the rest of your day?" by both men and women. lol ... I am working I thought.... If I wear a long sleeve or polo shirt and pants I still receive tips but there is no doubt at all that showing my body, being chill, and having a masculine clean/edgy look DEFINITELY increase my take-home.


Alot of detail there.. This isn't a dating site dude.. Did you cut and past this from your okcupid or grindr profile?

But you sound hot.. Haha


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

got a p said:


> this is how to wear a beard
> 
> View attachment 315423


No, no it's not


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

RogueErik said:


> I have a large beard... (comments every day about it). I have a 4.99-Lyft and 4.95-Uber
> 
> I have had people say I thought this was going to be a bad trip from looking at your profile pic but I saw your name and knew I'd be ok... pretty f-d up if you ask me...


What is your name, Jesus? 



JasonLV23 said:


> I have a 5 o'clock shadow or 2 day neatly trimmed very short beard (very dark brown) all the time. I am 5'11" 195 with an inshape muscular body , short hair and easy on the eyes I am told. Italian/mix Here in Vegas on days where I show more skin... meaning clean shorts that show my solid/hairy legs( like Abercrombie Cargo-Camo shorts) and a quality tank-top I get tipped by 9 out of 10 riders. Especially groups of women... always $5 and up to $10 many of times. Dressed and groomed like that the guys seem to be checking me out (lol) just as much and this is not about ego man. I'm very down to earth and act like a well-mannered masculine but liberal guy. I am constantly asked "So, what are you doing with the rest of your day?" by both men and women. lol ... I am working I thought.... If I wear a long sleeve or polo shirt and pants I still receive tips but there is no doubt at all that showing my body, being chill, and having a masculine clean/edgy look DEFINITELY increase my take-home.


Women want to be with him.

Men want to BE him.

Lol.


----------



## RogueErik (Feb 20, 2018)

OldBay said:


> What is your name, Jesus? :wink:


No, but people have called me that... actually, daily...


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## BBslider001 (Apr 24, 2019)

RogueErik said:


> I have a large beard... (comments every day about it). I have a 4.99-Lyft and 4.95-Uber
> 
> I have had people say I thought this was going to be a bad trip from looking at your profile pic but I saw your name and knew I'd be ok... pretty f-d up if you ask me...


Def F-d up


----------



## MacPhatDaddy (Apr 28, 2019)

I have the "handlebar" mustache thing going, and I let my goatee grow out quite a bit, but I always shave and the days I'm driving (I work a M-F office job, and typically just drive Fridays and Saturdays, 6p to 2:30a (ish)). I've gotten only positive comments, from both guys ("Nice stache, bro!") and ladies ("Ooh, I like your mustache - can I ride it?").


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

got a p said:


> this is how to wear a beard
> 
> View attachment 315423


Looks like a 12 year old, with fake beard, hat, shades, and earbuds. A wannabe gangsta.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

From a female perspective, I don't like the beard thing. Yeah, yeah I know...it's such a thing now. But it tells me you're lazy about your appearance. So what else you lazy about? The beard thing is just soooooo last 5 years ago. I'm thinking: Is he lazy or just rocking a jihadi look?


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Rosalita said:


> So what else you lazy about?


At this point in my life, anything I can get away with.


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> At this point in my life, anything I can get away with.


lol ain't it the truth?



BBslider001 said:


> Def F-d up


"...but I saw your name...?" What is your name? Johnny Boy Scout?



got a p said:


> View attachment 315433


Love this.



got a p said:


> this is how to wear a beard
> 
> View attachment 315423


Oh look. It's Milo the Pimp from down on W. 48th.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I don’t think beard or no beard is the total question.

look and smell like a hobo?= to tip.
******* grizzly Adams beard tastefully trimmed with a camp shirt and blue jeans, no funky BO= tipable.

Hipster stash with ironic t-shirt and axe body spray? = hipsters never tip.

William Riker stash with a crisp suit or polo shirt?= tipable.

Gross nasty food in beard 14+ hours behind the wheel version of any of the above? = not likely..


----------



## RipCityWezay (May 12, 2017)

It doesn’t matter 

I’m brutally handsome. 

Crippling mental defects and not being able to read good is the trade off


----------

